# Belgium beatdown!



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

:shocked:Toni- aka- amateurke hooked me up big time. These were some limited edition smokes i'd been dying to try. Toni set me up with a box of 10 Montecristo "D" (2005) , a Cuaba piramides (2008) and a Montecristo sublime (2008). These smokes look fantastic Toni. Thank you Sir:hail::hail::hail:


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Awesome Brother


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Very nice Toni


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great hit


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Outstanding hit Tony... Nice job. Great choice of targets too, I might add. :drum:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

oh my god those look awesome, great hit tony


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Those look great. Fantanstic choices Toni.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow! Awesome smack! :boxing::faint:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

I am speachless!!!


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

holy ****

Enjoy David!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Toni put a beat down on you!!!!


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

DAYUM! those look great


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Now I am jealous. Great hit!!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Way to knock David onto his butt Toni!


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Those look great man!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Toni's at it again I see---Those "D's" do look tasty--Will need to try a couple of them for sure. WTG Toni!


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice, that's one helava hit, enjoy...... :thumb:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Toni that was awesome! :clap2:Now go fire one up David:flame:


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow I've really beenwanting to try a Monty D's for a while. I hear they're great.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice beatdown


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Would they be the Maduro EL Montes?? :dribble:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

wow! Thats a CRAZY haul.

I'm assuming that reads 'smoking is deadly' lol


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

:dribble: Those are awesome looking


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW....and, well, *WOW*


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Well done Toni!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Great lookin smokes you got there


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

WOW! Sweet hit!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok I'm don't keep track of ISOM or know anything about rare ones. Whats up with the thrid band on these cigars? Can anybody help me?


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Ok I'm don't keep track of ISOM or know anything about rare ones. Whats up with the thrid band on these cigars? Can anybody help me?


the 3rd band is a tax band


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> Ok I'm don't keep track of ISOM or know anything about rare ones. Whats up with the thrid band on these cigars? Can anybody help me?


They would be the Belgium tax band.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks guys, sucks that you have to pay the tax but at least you get a nice band for it LOL. Really that is pretty cool.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> Thanks guys, sucks that you have to pay the tax but at least you get a nice band for it LOL. Really that is pretty cool.


In the UK we get the tax, but not the cool 3rd band! B*#tards :lol:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

:jaw:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

matt257 said:


> In the UK we get the tax, but not the cool 3rd band! B*#tards :lol:


i would not pay the tax without the cool band---:fish:


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Killa Toni!!


----------

